# iui planning apt



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

ok so dh text me at work 2 say our planning apt 2 start iui has come thru for 19 oct. I cant understand why i feel so fed up about it. Weve been waiting so long 2 get this far but instead of feeling excited im almost angry that we r having 2 take this route and pay 4 it, and a bit sad that its almost admitting we cant conceive naturally. Then theres the fear of it not working and the emotions that will bring. Sorry 2 whine i know i should be happy but i cant tell dh as hes so excited thngs are finally moving. Just needed to offload xx


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Elli. 

Don't beat yourself up for feeling negative about it. It's completely understandable that you're not jumping up and down at the thought of having fertility treatment. But IUI isn't that far from conceiving naturally so try to think of it as just trying to speed things up rather than admitting you can't conceive naturally (after all, many people have fertility treatment and still end up conceiving naturally later on!). On the bright side - you don't have any obvious problems to overcome so you have every reason to hope it will be successful. It's quite a rollercoaster of emotions this IUI business but we're all here to support each other and I find it really helps to know I'm not the only one going through this. 

Hope your appointment goes well and look forward to seeing you on the IUI treatment board before too long


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hi calluna thanku 4 ur reply. Luks like uve had a real roller coaster. I know this sounds daft but afta 4 yrs of ttc finally ive been promoted and am on sum intense courses and the thought of finding the energy 2 cope scares me a lot x


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Elli
Try not to stress yourself out by feeling guilty it is stressful enough! Coming on here is a great way to offload without worrying about how others feel! I have found this whole experience to be a roller coaster of emotions. Looking back to a year ago I was an absolute mess I had no hope left and with every appointment felt quite negative. I have just started my nasal spray last week and am trying to remain positive. Something which really helped me pick myself up last year was doing an evening uni course- it was hard at first because I was so down but made me realise there was more to me, it helped me get back a bit of my life I had been missing from before starting this journey 4 1/2 years ago. Maybe you could find a little something just for you? It will help you have another focus during this hard time  And remember your fertility friends are always here if you need a chat. 
Big hugs and baby dust  
Laura x


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Ha Elli
Just saw your reply. Maybe you could turn this into a positive! Use it as your focus, it takes the pressure off. Just don't let it stress you out turn it into something enjoyable  
Congratulations on your promotion x


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

thanku. I suppose i need sumwhere to offload. Dh has now said 2 postpone apt as i should concentrate on work. But...we r self funded and may hav 2 pay 2 repeat tests if we leave it 2 long. So far theyve bin on nhs. I thnk its the reality that it may happen afta so long of convincing myself i can live wthout a family. I thnk my courses will help, and theyre only for 9 mnths. Altho i may hav 2 tell my boss, no one knows our situ but im struggling now, esp if i hav 2 ask for odd days leave. Sorry again 2 whine, just trying 2 get my head straight. Love 2 all. Also apols typd on phone x


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Good luck with whatever you both decide. One thing I have found that helps is telling people, starting with my boss, I know it's not for everyone but I would rather they knew something was going on than take one of my 'bad days' personally! Throughout our treatments, my ops so far I have managed to achieve so much in my career that I thought of putting off just in case. It really has gave me a focus and I'm hoping will get me though the iui! If I do get pregnant this year it will come first, the distractions just help keep my mind off babies for 25% of the day! Good luck x


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

i suppose im realising theres more 2 me than an unexplained lady, plus mention infertility 2 my boss and she says oh have more sex! Thanku and gud luk 2 u all x


----------

